# JD 535 issues



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I have recently bought a JD 535 with the Bale-Trak monitor. When I am baling, the solid yellow light comes on and the twine arms travel and the bale is tied. The problem is that I never get the flashing yellow light before the solid yellow light. I can activate the switch by hand, and can get the flashing yellow light but it won't activate when it comes in contact with the bale size knob. I have been through the manual and everything appears to be adjusted correctly. When I lock the gate down (while trying to adjust the switch) and raise the tension arm, the twine arm pump is tripped and the arms cycle but I just get the solid yellow rather than the flashing yellow proceeding the solid light and tie cycle. It seems that it is beginning the tie cycle before (or simultaneously) the bale size knob can activate the flashing yellow light. I have to be missing something simple here. Any ideas?


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I am guessing that nobody has come up with any ideas yet. A thought that comes to mind is the sensor that detects whether the back gate is closed is part of the picture. As I bale, the back gate opens just enough to let the light on the monitor to go out. I was baling last night and had a bale not wrap. It was dark and I dumped the bale before I noticed it and as soon as the gate latched, the alarm to tell me that the net didn't function went off. The solid light comes on when the twine arm cycles, but I think that the "gate latched" light being out (with a full chamber) is stopping me from getting the flashing "nearly full bale" signal before the tie/wrap starts.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome. The writing half of RockyHill doesn't know the answer but Jeff will probably have an idea. I'll ask him when he get to the house & reply. Our baler is twine only so probably won't have suggestions on the net.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff hasn't had this problem but from what you've said, his first thought was switch not making right contact to trip it. He asked me if I'd looked at our manual troubleshooting section. According to our manual in troubleshooting "No flashing yellow light, yellow light comes on solid, and twine arm goes through its normal cycle" [page 50-9]

Pump Idler switch not adjusted correctly [pump idler switch]

Bale size switch not adjusted correctly [flashing yellow light switch]

Defective flasher or loose connection

Defective switch [microswitch]

Low voltage

Defective module inside monitor

Sounds like it would be one of the switches, most likely the pump idler) not adjusted correctly. Briefly the pump idler switch must be compressed for the flashing yellow light to work -- adjust it before the adjusting the flashing yellow light switch. [page 55-29 & 55-27]

Not sure if all the manuals have the same info, ours is OME82417 Issue H2

Hope you can get your problem fixed and haven't added any confusion.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

JLP said:


> I am guessing that nobody has come up with any ideas yet. A thought that comes to mind is the sensor that detects whether the back gate is closed is part of the picture. As I bale, the back gate opens just enough to let the light on the monitor to go out. I was baling last night and had a bale not wrap. It was dark and I dumped the bale before I noticed it and as soon as the gate latched, the alarm to tell me that the net didn't function went off. The solid light comes on when the twine arm cycles, but I think that the "gate latched" light being out (with a full chamber) is stopping me from getting the flashing "nearly full bale" signal before the tie/wrap starts.


The gate latches are steel and they stretch...there is a newer one that is cast.... AE48101 .. the old number subs over to this number....


----------

